# Samsung: No OLED Display Production in 2015



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Samsung was in, then possibly in, and then it was out…and the company is beginning to indicate that “out” might just be where it remains. Last year the electronics giant wowed us all with an OLED television that promised to be the first in a long line of OLED models that enthusiasts had been *hoping* would emerge. But, in a shocking early year announcement, Samsung said it was applying the brakes on OLED large display production; manufacturing inefficiencies were proving to be too costly and Samsung was willing to let LG forge further into the OLED market alone.










_Samsung's OLED S9C Series television._​

Yesterday, a new report by CNET said that Samsung was not only shying away from OLED technology this year, but is officially announcing it won’t be entertaining OLED television production during 2015 either. Rather, it has elected to relegate OLED panel production to small applications such as smartphones. This is quite a drastic change from Nikkei’s initial report that Samsung was electing to “hit the pause button” on OLED televisions. The most recently confirmation came from Samsung’s head of Electronics Television business, who recently told reporters the company’s “strategy on OLED TV this year as well as next year remains unchanged.” Based on this statement, it would appear that LG Electronics would be the only manufacturer to bring new OLED models to CES in 2015 (whether or not they elect to develop new models still remains to be seen). 

This more permanent change in course is interesting and potentially damaging to the long held belief that OLED’s properties will allow it replace plasma as the reference standard in image quality. OLED technology relies on electrifying organic materials that emit red, green, and blue light. Its screens are thinner and lighter than anything we’ve seen before, and are said to be extraordinarily efficient. In addition, it has nearly limitless black levels and excellent off-axis picture quality. Unfortunately, manufacturing expenses and efficiency snafus have kept the tech from exploding onto store shelves. The tech’s R&D has also been derailed by the arrival of 4K, a much more interesting marketing tag that has led manufacturers to maintain loyalties to LCD technologies in the race to bring affordable 4K sets to market. 










_Samsung's Best Buy display illustrates their current market direction: 4K and curves._​
So where does this all leave Samsung? 

It would appear that LCD displays are – and will remain – Samsung’s immediate future, with an emphasis on attracting customers with marketable selling points such as Ultra-Hi Definition and Curved Screen features. CNET's report indicates that Samsung is gearing-up to arrive at CES 2015 with Quantum Dot (QD) LCD TVs. While this technology isn’t necessarily new (it has been used in Sony’s Triluminous Displays), it appears it might be pursued by companies favoring LCD technology as we move forward. The technology, itself, is rather complicated in explanation; think of it as an add-on to current LCD panels, eliminating the need for a color filter by adding small particles that create their own colors when illuminated. The result is a more vivid and natural looking image. 

Word on the street is that other companies are investigating the implementation of Quantum Dots, which begs the question: Will OLED survive take off? 

_Image Credits: Samsung, Home Theater Shack_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is interesting news. I suspect unless other manufacturers get into this game, oled will be doa. Competition is the only thing that will bring innovation and prices to come down.


----------



## PC Nut (Aug 30, 2014)

Well it just goes to show last years OLED's are at below 50% of the original asking price with the phase 3 devices arriving on the shelves. OLED's far superior picture of last years model outshines the best LED models of today by some way.

Long live the KING
:clap:


----------



## rkeman (Jan 24, 2014)

The relentless drive toward lower prices for televisions and other consumer electronics has had a chilling effect on innovation across the industry. Consumers have come to expect ever falling prices and seem willing to sacrifice performance and reliability in return. It is difficult for any manufacturer to justify the investment necessary to scale up production of a new technology with no hope of a reasonable return. Long live the LCD!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree 100% rkeman. Money (low cost) is what is driving the consumer and with that in mind, companies wanting revenue (profit) will sacrifice performance to keep the prices down and get that money consumers spend. 

Plasma died due to this and now OLED will as well I suspect if prices do not come down. high price = no demand = doa


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

rkeman said:


> seem willing to sacrifice performance and reliability in return.


I'd take this all a step further...

I'd guesstimate that 95% of the buying public doesn't take the time to understand the differences across technologies. Just in casual conversations with friends, many (smart folks, I might add) get confused about basic differences in LCD tech (LED back lighting for example). Most people don't have the time or interest in learning...they just buy what is getting buzz.

As for the industry...it's no secret that companies are suffering. Look at Sony. Times are not good. The best move they can make is go for what will be most likely to sell...and it's looking like the next big consumer buy will be 4K. So, manufactures are doing everything they can to put themselves in a position to be in that race.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It used to be that the masses wanted "quality" over anything else. That was why Sony could charge a lot for their Trinitron TV. Later, as tv's went flat (thin), Sony still focused on picture quality but the masses changed. They no longer demanded picture quality which equaled high prices. They wanted what was hot which was a flat screen tv you can hang on the wall like a picture frame. The beginning of the end started for the "quality" tv business. It was now a race to see who can get the cheapest tv out there to capture all those dollars.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

This is sad news, I was planning on replacing my 2 year old Panasonic plasma sometime in the future with a (4K?) OLED TV but I fear they maybe be extinct before I am ready to purchase one. I have a feeling I will be waiting until LCD quality can get closer to OLED. I just hope my plasma can last that long..


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

what happened to LG 77 inch oled?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure. They had it at CEDIA...but their 65-inch is currently the largest OLED listed on their website.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

No more plasma, no more OLED from samsung. I'm wondering what I'm going as my next TV in a few years. I saw OLED and have a plasma and when you get used to this you don't want LCD anymore.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Very interesting. They seem to be taking the approach I am after I did extensive research on 4k, particularly when the 4K content would be available. 
Conclusion I came to was that by the time the 4K content is available on cable/satellite that 8k will be only slightly behind it. Less than a year by my forecasting. Also, the improvements in tech will allow the 8k TV'S to be in the price range of 2-3,000 for a 60'


----------



## xpidex (Dec 6, 2014)

This is really sad news since I was hopping to see better pricing on OLED 4K next year along with more choices.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Did u get your 65 inch OLED


----------



## LostinBoston (Dec 31, 2014)

plasma gone, oled possibly dying.... What a wonderful way to usher in the New Year! Time to dust off the old crt


----------

